# Bertie - Blue point Ragdoll 7 yrs old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Bertie - Blue point Ragdoll 7 yrs old Massive boy very loving would be a ideal only cat but is happy in the company of Lily Lukie and January
Neutered/microchipped ... he has had his 1st vaccination and will need another in 3 weeks time.










Please contact Patsy at
Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

if you are interested in homing him

Please say you heard about him from the Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------

